# motorola droid  M



## Razor Blade (Oct 4, 2012)

does anyone have this phone yet. just thinking about getting one, but wanted to see what troubles anyone may be having with them. Scott


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 4, 2012)

Save your money and get an iPhone I have heard the battery isn't good. Good luck with your purchase


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

iphone 5 has been pretty good so far....battery is holding up pretty good to all the use I give it during the day.......


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 5, 2012)

I have the first 4g capable phone that samsung  droid came out with just over a year ago. I am verizon all the way. ATT just dont have good coverage around the house. I was with them and switched to verizon. I was just wondering how the new phone held up. Thanks for the input. Scott


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 5, 2012)

Scott I have the Razr Maxx and absolutely love it.  I had the Droid X before the Maxx and liked the X but the Maxx is much better.  It has great battery life also.  My wife has the Iphone 4s and she wants to get rid of it and get a Maxx like I have. I dont really know anything about the M.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 5, 2012)

frdstang90 said:


> scott i have the razr maxx and absolutely love it.  I had the droid x before the maxx and liked the x but the maxx is much better.  It has great battery life also.  My wife has the iphone 4s and she wants to get rid of it and get a maxx like i have. I dont really know anything about the m.



x2!


----------



## jjy (Oct 5, 2012)

My wife and I got Razr M phones last Friday. This is our first smart phones so I don't really have anything to compare this one to, but so far we are really happy with the phone. Its not so large that it won't fit well in a pocket yet still has a nice size screen.  The OS seems very fast and responsive. Reception has been really good so far, no dropped calls and almost always have 4g reception everywhere I've been on the southside of town. WiFi connectivety seems strong also, My nephew has a Iphone 4s and sitting at the same table he was having problems keeping a WiFi connection while my Razr M stayed connected the whole time. Battery life seems fair for a phone as compact as this one. Being new to smartphones; I have been fiddling with settings, downloading stuff, browsing the internet, playing games, and just geting to know the phone in general; I've yet to not have the battery last me all day. Played several hours of games on the phone last night after having several long phone calls during the day and checking emails, text, and weather throughout the day, phone was still at 25% when I put it on charge at midnight last night. Only thing I don't like so far is that the only thing I've been able save to the microSD are photos; this could be operator error since I am a smartphone noob. For a casual smartphone user I think this phone is a great deal at $69


----------



## Papa Bear (Oct 7, 2012)

May not be the best one to give an opinion but here is my 2 cents.  Had a droid for about 3 months at work and was a far better than my old blackberry.  New position has given me a Iphone and my daughter was right, it is easier for me to use and the touch pad seems easier to use.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 7, 2012)

jjy , where did you get it for 69.00. Cheepest i can find is 150.00


----------



## jjy (Oct 7, 2012)

Had a 30 dollar upgrade discount and you get a $50 mail in rebate.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 9, 2012)

Got mine today , i like it.


----------

